# Webcam problems



## Paspie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a USB camera branded OTAC that I bought a few years ago (or more). The built-in microphone is connected via the 3.5mm jack and it works perfectly. When I connect the camera by USB, the four LED's on the camera do light up. However, Windows Update seems to fail to find the drivers for it and the drivers included on disc don't work. It is identified as a 'USB camera' in Find New Hardware Wizard. Sorry I just had to quickly get this problem written up, it may be posted in the wrong board, you administrators are free to move it if required.

Ooops! Yes, it's supposed to be in 'Other Hardware'.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I moved it for you, please be patient :smile:


----------



## Paspie (Jan 29, 2011)

Geekgirl said:


> I moved it for you, please be patient :smile:


Thanks! I didn't intend to come across as desperate for it to be moved, I just pointed it out, that's all.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test it on another PC. That will determine if there is a webcam or PC issue.

You can also use the hardware ID's to try and find drivers. More info here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## Paspie (Jan 29, 2011)

Paspie said:


> Thanks! I didn't intend to come across as desperate for it to be moved, I just pointed it out, that's all.


Here's more information: it is the same model as this one:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Pictures and names don't help. Every piece of computer hardware has a unique hardware id. That is how it is identified by Windows, and that is the best way to find drivers if/when you have to deal with hardware with crappy manufacturer support.


----------



## Paspie (Jan 29, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Pictures and names don't help. Every piece of computer hardware has a unique hardware id. That is how it is identified by Windows, and that is the best way to find drivers if/when you have to deal with hardware with crappy manufacturer support.


I'm sorry, there is no ID on the webcam; all there is is the word 'OTAC' (where 'Olivetti' is in the picture). I found drivers however they all appeared to be dead links. I just identified it as having 4 LEDS on the front.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The id isn't "on" the camera. How to find the hardware id is noted in the link I provided above.


----------



## Paspie (Jan 29, 2011)

I installed the iCatch PC Camera driver, which came on the CD with it, and Windows XP still isn't identifying it correctly.


----------



## Paspie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: iCatch PC Camera driver*

Things are now a little more promising. I have identified the webcam as an iCatch VI, and I also found the original driver disc ('Driver install Ver 8.01'). However, after reinstalling the driver several times, I have had no luck. The versions of Amcap (1.00 that came on disc, and the latest) won't detect my webcam. I did connect it via USB after I had clicked 'Finish' in the setup, so I don't know what to do. Anyone got a fully working version that they could send to me, or if you know a work-around?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tested the cam on another PC as previously noted? It's possible the cam is faulty, and that is why it's not "installing" properly. If it also won't install on another PC, the cam is likely faulty.


----------

